# Allgemeine Frage zu Kommunikation von S7 CPUs über WLAN



## Elektrikus (26 Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage bzw. ein Verständnisproblem und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnten bzw. noch hinweise geben könnt wie ich mich da einarbeiten kann. 

Wir haben bei uns auf der Arbeit eine Krananlage inklusive Verladetrichter. Die Kommunikation Sieht so aus, das es eine S7-400 Station gibt auf der Laufkatze, dann gibt es 2 weitere S7-300 CPUS eine sitzt auf dem Verladetrichter und die andere Station auf dem Kran, diese verarbeitet die Behelfe für das Kranfahrwerk. Die CPUs haben alle einen Ethernet CP verbaut. Die ganzen Stationen kommunizieren dann über ein Linksys  wap54g Accespoint. 

Ich frage mich jetzt, wie ich einen neuen Accespoint konfigurieren muss, damit ich den quasi 1 zu 1 austauschen kann. Ich denke mal, das man diese bestimmt als Bridge einrichten muss oder ? 
Mir sind die aktuell vergebenen IP Adressen von den eingebauten Geräten bekannt und die SSID. Diese befinden sich auch alle in einen Netzwerk. Mir sind auch die auch ganzen IP Adressen der S7-300 Stationen bekannt. Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit weitere Informationen zu bekommen, die dafür relevant sind und genau deshalb auch mein Beitrag. Ich würde gerne mal ein paar Stichpunkte bekommen oder eine Hilfestellung, damit ich mich da einarbeiten kann.  


Das ist nicht mein täglich Brot, allerdings bin ich gerade dabei mich einzuarbeiten, weil dies ja heutzutage einfach stand der Technik ist. Ich verstehe schon ein SPS Programm und die Analogwertverarbeitung oder einfache Profibus Verbindungen, sowas bekomme ich auch noch hin.... Aber das ist für mich Neuland.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2019)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wie die Stationen kommunizieren.
Der Ethernet CP hat kein WLAN. Sind die Steuerungen per Kabel an den Linksys angeschlossen?
Oder hat jede Steuerung ein einen eigenen Linksys?
Je nach Aufbau gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Elektrikus (26 Dezember 2019)

Das der Ethernet CP kein WLAN hat, das ist ja klar. Den kann man ja nur über RJ45 anschließen. Also ich vermute mal das die Linksys über einen Switch angeschlossen sind, sprich vom CP auf den Switch und in dem Switch ist der Linksys. Ich habe mir mal ein Linksys zum probieren genommen, diesen konnte ich sowieso nur über einen Switch erreichen um in das Konfiguationsmenü zu gelangen. Es war nicht möglich mit direkt via RJ45 direkt zu verbinden.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2019)

Heisst das jetzt, dass jede CP einen eigenen Linksys hat?
Wenn ja, dann wird vermutlich einer als Accesspoint arbeiten und das WLAN "managen" und die anderen sind Clients.
An eine Konfiguration als Bridge glaube ich jetzt eher nicht, wäre aber auch bestimmt irgendwie möglich.
Die Konfiguration kannst du ja über das Webinterface auslesen.
Läuft überhaupt die orginale Firmware drauf? Linksys wird auch sehr gerne für OpenWrt oder DD-Wrt genommen.
Damit hast du dann noch mehr Möglichkeiten als mit der Orginal-Firmware.
Normalerweise haben die Linksys Autodetect an den RJ45-Anschlüssen und die Verbindung zum PC hätte eigentlich auch ohne Switch funktionieren müssen.
Als ich das letztemal mit DD-Wrt "gespielt" habe, war aber Autodetect auch nicht möglich. Daher die Frage.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Elektrikus (27 Dezember 2019)

Danke @Blockmove, das du dir die Zeit nimmst.

Ich habe mir heute mal die Dokumentation angesehen und konnte herausfinden das lt. Doku 2 als Bridge arbeiten, diese wurden so bezeichnet und eins als Root

*Trichterwagen:* S7-300 CPU313, CP343/TCP  IP: 192.168.2.136 (von CP) und an diesem CP ist der Linksys als Bridge mit der IP: 192.168.2.126
*Katze*: S7-300, CPU313, CP343/TCP IP:192.162.2.26 (von CP)  an diesem CP ist der Linksys ebenfalls als Bridge mit der IP: 192.168.2.116
*Fest auf dem Kran*: S7-300, CPU 313-1, CP343/TCP  IP: 192.168.2.16 (von CP) der Linksys ist hier als "Root Funkmodul Bridge" mit der IP: 192.168.2.106

Ich habe folgendes Problem, das Funkmodul auf dem Kran ist nicht mehr in einen guten Zustand, es ist beschädigt, da sich wohl im Laufer der Zeit gelöst hat und es hat dann ungünstig gegen der Schaltschrankheizung gelegen und es sieht dementsprechend aus, ich würde gerne daher das Modul tauschen. 

Ich muss ja in dem Modul welches als Root funktioniert, ja die beiden MAC Adressen von den Bridge Modulen eintragen und in den beiden Bridge Modulen die MAC Adresse des Root Modul. Ich habe die 3 Linksys Module konfiguriert und ich kann diese dann auch anschließend im Netzwerk über die normal Ping funktion erreichen. Ich kann das Root Modul ebenfalls über die IP Adresse erreichen und dort einstellungen vornehmen, was jetzt bei der Bridge so als Solches nicht funktioniert. Da kann ich nicht über die IP Adresse das Modul erreichen, so wie es quasi bei dem Router geht. Ich habe die 3 Module dann mal getauscht und leider hat es nicht funktioniert. Gibt es da noch was anderes was ich beachten muss ggf. weitere Einstellungen, das ich die IP Adressen der S7-300 Stationen noch Iwo eintragen muss. ?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2019)

WLAN-Verschlüsselung und Passworte passen?


----------



## Elektrikus (28 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> WLAN-Verschlüsselung und Passworte passen?



Ich habe bewusst die Verschlüsselung weg gelassen, weil ich nicht wusste ob eine vorhanden ist und ich wollte bei meinen Versuch eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle vermeiden. Würde es vllt was helfen, wenn ich die Funkmodule alles nochmal neu starte nach dem ich die eingebaut habe oder mal die komplette S7 Steuerung stopfen ggf. die CPS neu starten ? 

Ich möchte demnächst einfach mit dem Laptop auf die Module auf den Kran zugreifen, ich habe da allerdings keine Möglichkeit, da dieser im Einsatz ist und ich selber noch nicht so fix und firm dadrinnen bin möchte ich da nicht wären des Betriebs rum fummeln. Ich habe aber demnächst wieder Zeit, da steht er für 8h. Ich habe es dann so geplant, das ich das Routing Modul auslese, und mir auch die Daten aus den 2 anderen hole. Es wäre dann für mich sehr schön, wenn ich es schaffen könnte das Bridge Modul zu wechseln, da es leider echt nicht mehr gut aussieht. 

Blockmove, ich möchte mich nochmal bei dir bedanken für all deine Mühe und Hilfe !


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2019)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst die Verschlüsselung weg gelassen, weil ich nicht wusste ob eine vorhanden ist und ich wollte bei meinen Versuch eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle vermeiden. Würde es vllt was helfen, wenn ich die Funkmodule alles nochmal neu starte nach dem ich die eingebaut habe oder mal die komplette S7 Steuerung stopfen ggf. die CPS neu starten ?
> 
> Ich möchte demnächst einfach mit dem Laptop auf die Module auf den Kran zugreifen, ich habe da allerdings keine Möglichkeit, da dieser im Einsatz ist und ich selber noch nicht so fix und firm dadrinnen bin möchte ich da nicht wären des Betriebs rum fummeln. Ich habe aber demnächst wieder Zeit, da steht er für 8h. Ich habe es dann so geplant, das ich das Routing Modul auslese, und mir auch die Daten aus den 2 anderen hole. Es wäre dann für mich sehr schön, wenn ich es schaffen könnte das Bridge Modul zu wechseln, da es leider echt nicht mehr gut aussieht.
> 
> Blockmove, ich möchte mich nochmal bei dir bedanken für all deine Mühe und Hilfe !



Probier doch einfach mal ein simples Backup.
Bei Linksys gibt es bestimmt in den Einstellungen auch eine Backup-Funktion.
Wenn die Firmware zwischen Alt und Neu nicht zu verschieden ist, dann sollte der Restore eigentlich klappen.
Für den Bridge-Mode musst du hann halt die MAC-Adressen lokal und beim Partner anpassen.
Um das Risiko zu verringern würde ich mir an deiner Stelle einfach 3 neue Geräte besorgen und damit die Konfiguration aufbauen.
Die Teile kosten ja im Prinzip nix.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Elektrikus (31 Dezember 2019)

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Backup von den Alten Linksys Module zu bekommen. Ich habe auf der Arbeit 3 Linksys WAP54G Module. Ich habe diese auch konfiguriert und danach kann ich diese auch alle anping...habe da auch die MAC Adressen der Module eingegeben. Es gibt dafür ja auch zahlreiche Anleitungen im Internet. Ich habe die 3 Module ja dann schon getauscht gehabt und es konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.  


Muss ich eigentlich die MAC Adressen der CPS in den Bridge Modulen hinterlegen ? oder gar mit den IP Adressen der S7 Stationen arbeiten. ? 

Ich trage die MAC Adresse in dem Routing Module quasi so ein, das er die beiden MAC Adressen der Bridge Module kennt und in den Bridge Modulen, da kommt jeweils die MAC Adresse des Routing Module. Oder muss ich in dem Routing Module noch die MAC Adresse des angeschlossenen CP zuordnen.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

So ganz einfach ist die Frage gar nicht zu beantworten.
Bridge kann viel heissen. Ich würde mal vermuten, dass du schon irgendwo IP-Adressen eintragen musst.
Du hast keine simple 1:1-Beziehung, also mus irgendwo ein Routing stattfinden. Sei es nun anhand der Mac- oder der IP-Adressen.
Daher ja die Idee mit dem Backup


----------



## Elektrikus (31 Dezember 2019)

Dank dir nochmal vielmals Blockmove, 

Okay, ich werde mal versuchen ob ich heute was bezüglich des Backups rausbekommen kann. Ich habe heute wieder Nachtschicht und bin auf der Arbeit. Angenommen das mit dem Backup wird nicht klappen, gibt es da vllt eine Einstelleungsebene die ich mir mal genauer ansehen sollte um vllt noch mehr herauszufinden ? 

Ansonsten hätte ich ja den Ansatz das ich die 3 neuen Module nochmals konfiguriere und dann nochmal die MAC Adressen von den CPS jeweils eintrage. Damit die Station quasi weiß er am Ende noch dran hängt bzw fall die Kommunikation so erfolgt das die MAC Adressen zwingend ausgewertet werden muss und das anhand der IP nicht nur klappt. Ansonsten halt dann noch der versuch, das ich nur die MAC Adresse mal auf den Routing Module von dem dazugehörigen CP ändere...Ich meine das sind ja alles Kleinigkeiten die man schnell probieren kann.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Ansonsten halt dann noch der versuch, das ich nur die MAC Adresse mal auf den Routing Module von dem dazugehörigen CP ändere...Ich meine das sind ja alles Kleinigkeiten die man schnell probieren kann.



MAC-Adresse im Routing der CP?
Deine Config wird immer exotischer 

Die Linksys haben eine webbasierte Konfiguration.
Einfach jede Seite auslesen und nen Screenshot machen.
Dazu noch die Config der CP auslesen.
Und dann mal ne Ist-Aufnahme machen und schauen wo welche Adressen drinstehen.


----------



## Elektrikus (31 Dezember 2019)

Die Konfiguration des CP liegt mir vor, ich habe einen Programmabzug vorliegen, der dem Aktuellen stand entspricht. 

Ich meinte damit. das ich in dem Linksys Modul, welches die Beiden bridges Routet so wie es bei mir in der Zeichnung ist, das ich diesem Modul noch als 3. MAC Adresse die des CP Gebe. Das einfachste und beste ist natürlich, wenn ich einfach die alten Einstellungen übernehmen kann.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgesehen, ein möglichen Fehler den ich begangen haben könnte ist. Das ich die LAN MAC Adresse verwendet habe und nicht die WLAN MAC Adresse, ich habe nochmal ein wenig gegoogelt und dort wurde unterschiedene zwischen LAN MAC Adresse und die WLAN MAC Adresse. Die MAC Adresse die auf dem Gerät aufgedruckt ist, dies ist die LAN MAC Adresse und für das WLAN gibt es wohl eine eigene.


Es sind zwar andere Geräte, aber dies werde ich aufjedenfall auch prüfen.
https://www.linksys.com/de/support-article?articleNum=142398


Ich finde es jetzt komisch und hätte wieder was gelernt, wenn dies so ist. Ich hätte gedacht das es quasi nur eine MAC Adresse für ein Gerät gibt und da nicht unterschieden wird jetzt zwischen LAN und WLAN. Falls dies normal ist, gibt es eine kleine Erklärung dafür ?


----------



## winnman (1 Januar 2020)

Geräte mit mehreren MAC Adressen kenne ich auch: wir haben MAC Scanner im Produktiv Netzwerk laufen, Service Laptop MAC freigegeben -> angesteckt -> Port gesperrt????
VM hat eigene MAC Adresse 

Wird da wohl ähnlich sein.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2020)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration des CP liegt mir vor, ich habe einen Programmabzug vorliegen, der dem Aktuellen stand entspricht.
> 
> Ich meinte damit. das ich in dem Linksys Modul, welches die Beiden bridges Routet so wie es bei mir in der Zeichnung ist, das ich diesem Modul noch als 3. MAC Adresse die des CP Gebe. Das einfachste und beste ist natürlich, wenn ich einfach die alten Einstellungen übernehmen kann.
> 
> ...



Es ist Standard, dass LAN und WLAN getrennte MAC-Adressen haben.
Früher war es einmal so, dass eine MAC-Adresse im Prinzip weltweit eindeutig war.
Heutige Betriebssysteme sind der Lage Mac-Adressen zu ändern.

Mit Istaufnahme meinte ich die Linksys-Konfig.
Trag einfach mal die IP-Adressen und die Mac-Adressen in deine Zeichnung ein.
Bei solchen Geschichten wie du sie hast, ist eine vernünftige Doku extrem wichtig.

Gruß und gutes Neues
Blockmove


----------



## Elektrikus (1 Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues Jahr ! 

Ich konnte leider noch nicht an den Modulen dran, allerdings konnte ich in einer Anderen Anlage nachsehen, die quasi die gleiche Funkverbindung hat, allerdings sind dort noch mehr MAC Adressen eingetragen, da wir ja quasi eine Funkstreife haben und von einen zu dem anderen Fahrzeug springen...bzw da wo es nicht Kabelgebunden geht. 

Ich konnte sehen das in der Wireless einstellen under Mode: Wireless-B eingestellt ist und ich hatte damals dort nichts gändert und meinte das ich Mixed stehen hatte. und unter dem Kanal, da wurde der Chanel1 ausgewählt...dementsprechend werde ich die 3 neuen Module nach diesem Prinzip einstellen.

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage under der Einstellung Default Gateway ist meistens:192.168.1.1.... ich habe in unserem Betrieb ein Funkmodul gefunden da ist die AdresseL: 192.168.2.1 Hat sich da jemand vertan oder kann ich das auch noch in Erfahrung bringen, was dies für einen Hintergrund hat. ?


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Januar 2020)

Entgegen der Doku handelt es sich vor Ort um die verbauten Funkmodule um das BR500E von Cisco. Die Oberflache im Browser ist mit "Aironet BR500E" bezeichnet. Die vergebenen IP Adresse stimmen mit der Dokumentation überein. Ich konnte alle Funkmodule im Netzwerk einsehen.  Ich verstehe da allerdings nicht, wieso die Kommunikation immer noch nicht klappt. Soweit ich da richtig informiert bin, arbeitet eine BRIDGE auf MAC Adressen Basis.  Mir sind von allen 3 neuen geraten die MAC Adresse bekannt, die IP Adresse ebenfalls. Ich konnte mir auch ein Project ansehen wo schon ebenfalls mit den WAP54G Modulen eine Bridge aufgebaut worden ist und die Konfiguration war gleich.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2020)

Linksys gehört seit einigen Jahren zu Cisco.
Eine Bridge kann auf MAC-Basis arbeiten. Solange es eine 1:1-Beziehung ist, ist das auch kein Problem.
Wenn allerdings mehrere Bridges auf einem AP sind, dann wird es mit MAC alleine schwierig. Dann brauchst du irgendwelche Routing-Tabellen.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das bei dir so umgesetzt ist.
Sind da nirgends IP-Adressen eingetragen?


----------



## Elektrikus (4 Januar 2020)

Ich sehe die IP Adresse in den eingebauten Modulen. Das macht auch Sinn. Die Gleiche Überlegung hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings steht davon nichts in der LinkSys Beschreibung.  Das komische ist, wenn ich mir ein vorhandenes System ansehe welches schon mit den neuen LinkSys Modulen arbeitet. Da kann ich in der normalen Oberfläche die ich im Browser aufrufen kann so nichts sehen. Da sehe ich tatsächlich nur die eingetragenen MAC Adresse.  Aber so wie du es sagst, kann ich auf den eingebauten BR500E Modulen die MAC und die IP Adressen jeweils von allen 3 Modulen sehen bzw. diese sind dort hinterlegt.

Ich arbeite ja mit den 3 WAP54G Modulen. Diese wurden mir so gegeben. Ich denke aber mal das es vllt gar nicht so geht. Ich will diese jetzt mal nur als einzige Brücke aufbauen. Also Nur mal die Katze mit der Brücke.  Sprich das ich nur jeweils die einzelnen MAC Adressen von Teilnehmer A und B untereinander Tausche Das Sollte so funktionieren. Ich habe mal das Funkmodul am Trichter ausgeschaltet und die Anlage läuft problemlos weiter. Also sollte dies für meinen Versuch auch so funktionieren. 

Ich denke mal das ich dafür vllt 2 WAP54G und 1 WRT54G bräuchte.   

Ich überlege auch schon, ob es da nicht doch irgendwo ein Untermenü gibt. Wir verwenden auch externe Antennen ggf. müssen die mit einer Spannung seitens des Moduls versorgt werden oder das man ein Parameter ändern muss ?

Ich habe mir mal Nebenei die anderen Module angesehen und ich bin mir jetzt so gut wie sicher, das es dann sehr wahrscheinlich an dem Routing der IP-Adressen scheitert. Soweit wie ich das sehe, haben die alten BR500E Module das Routing selber unterstützt und man konnte dort auch die IP Adresse hinterlegen. Ich kann die IP Adresse in diesen Modulen auslesen..Die Oberfläche die sich da Aironet nennt, ist zwar bisschen anders im vergleich zum Linksys.  


Ich habe mir dann mal eine Anlage genommen die schon mit den WAP54G Modulen arbeitet, also scheint es definitiv einen weg zu gehen... Also die Konfiguration, die ist in dem Linksys gleich bis auf ein eine ausnähme da ist das Gateway 192.168.2.1 eingetragen und wenn ich mir dann mal die Stationen bei STEP 7 im Netpro ansehe, da sehe ich das bei den CPS Router verwenden angewählt ist und dort die IP 192.168.2.1 eingetragen ist.  Sprich der Router wäre demnach die Gateway Adresse. Ich habe nur in die Sicherung des Programm gesehen.  Kann das so sein, das dies das Problem ist. ? 

Ich konnte dies Lieder nicht  testen, da diese Anlage isoliert für sich steht und somit den Router nicht erreichen kann, sprich es gibt keine Anbindung ans Netz. 


Die Konfiguration der Module klappt, ich bekomme alle via den PING. Ich habe mir mal einen 2. Laptop genommen diesen Direkt mit einem Linksys verbunden und von diesem war es dann auch für mich möglich die anderen zu konfigurieren...sprich die bauen ja schon eine Verbindung auf. Habe dann auch mal eine MAC Adresse bewusst falsch eingetragen und es hat dann demnach auch nicht mehr geklappt.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2020)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration der Module klappt, ich bekomme alle via den PING. Ich habe mir mal einen 2. Laptop genommen diesen Direkt mit einem Linksys verbunden und von diesem war es dann auch für mich möglich die anderen zu konfigurieren...sprich die bauen ja schon eine Verbindung auf. Habe dann auch mal eine MAC Adresse bewusst falsch eingetragen und es hat dann demnach auch nicht mehr geklappt.



Die CPs und Linksys liegen schon im gleichen IP-Subnetz?


----------



## Elektrikus (5 Januar 2020)

Die CPs und die Linksys sind alle in dem gleichen Subnetz. Ich habe mir zwar nur den letzten Programm Abzug angesehen, aber lt der Dokumentation ist dies so. An den Anlagen wo ich mir bis jetzt alles angesehen habe, da stimmten die IP Adressen ebenfalls mit der DOKU überein.

Das was mir halt aufgefallen ist, das in den anderen CPs Router verwenden eingetragen ist und ebenfalls in ein einem Linksys die IP Adresse des Routers in dem Gateway.  Wir haben bei uns relativ viel über WLAN laufen bzw schicken über die Brücken Daten hin und her. Der Router dort, ich kann mir den nur vorstellen, weil wir 2 Anlagen haben die sind in einem anderen Subnetz entgegen all den anderen. Ich frag mich auch wieso man das so gemacht hat, weil es wären noch genügend freie IP Adressen vorhanden gewesen und die Daten der Anlage müssen genau so zusammen laufen wie die Daten der anderen.  

Aber die Anlage an der ich dran bin, die ist nicht angebunden an dem Netz . Allerdings auch IP technisch gesehen im gleichen Netz und mit eigenen Adressen, damit man diese ohne Probleme dann auch anbinden kann, wenn die Infrastruktur dafür vorhanden ist bzw sobald das gewünscht ist.


----------



## Elektrikus (6 Januar 2020)

Ich habe das Problem gefunden @Blockmove, du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht als du das Routing angesprochen hast. 

Ich habe jetzt mal meine 3 Linksys Module genommen und mal konfiguriert für eine andere Anlage. Aber das ist das gleiche Prinzip sprich 3 Teilnehmer. Ich bin bei der Konfiguration genau so vorgegangen wie immer, nur das diese dann sofort nach sec eine Verbindung aufgebaut haben. 


Ich habe dann im STEP 7 im Netpro mit dir  CPs angesehen und alle verwenden einen Router bzw. Router verwenden ist eingestellt. (192.168.2.1) Alle haben da auch in dem Feld die gleiche Adresse für den Router. Ich werde es am Donnerstag mal ändern. 

Ich werde dann als erstes mir auch eine aktuelle Sicherung (VOR der änderung) von dem Programm ziehen, damit ich im Zweifelsfalls den alten Stand habe. 


Ich habe aber jetzt herausgefunden, das es diese Art von Modulen nicht mehr gib, das WAP54G wurde abgekündigt. 

Kann mir jemand vllt eine alternative empfehlen, ich weiß es gibt welche von Siemens...aber wir haben in der Vergangenheit gute Erfahrungen mit den Linksys Modulen gemacht, eventuell hat der ein oder andere hier einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2020)

Bei uns ist Siemens im Einsatz.
Hirschmann und Phoenix Contact bieten ebenfalls Produktean.
Ist aber preislich eine andere Liga als Linksys.
Bei den "Billig"-APs wird es langsam schwierig Teile mit abnehmbaren Antennen zu finden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Elektrikus (6 Januar 2020)

Könntest du mir vllt noch kurz erklären wieso es damit zutun hat das ich hier jetzt in dem Fall den CPS einen Router zuweisen muss. Ich muss dabei sagen, das ich den verwendeten Router der in den CPS unter der IP 192.168.2.1 nicht via den PING erreichen konnte. Ich habe mir aber in der laufenden Anlage das Programm angesehen und mir den CP angesehen und dort gesehen das dies so eingestellt ist. Mir stellt sich die Frage wie das genau mit dem Routing abläuft, können die CPS sowas ?  Wäre seitens der Hardware ein Router mit dieser IP vorhanden, den hatte ich doch erreichen können oder ? 


Ich habe mir schon einen kleinen überblick verschafft. Die Preise von den von dir aufgeführten Hersteller sind ja kaum zu vergleichen mit denen der Linksys Module.  Wir haben bis jetzt keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht durch das Anwenden dieser Module.  Die von TP-Link machen auch keinen schlechten Eindruck und vom Preis sehr günstig. 

Gibt es denn Gründe die für das Verwenden eines AP on Siemens , wir haben bei uns im Betrieb die komplette Automatisierung von Siemens, daher würde ich da jetzt ungerne zu einen anderen Hersteller greifen, wenn man schon einmal dann Geld in die Hand nimmt. Ich müsste da halt nur ein paar Gründe sehen. Sry wenn das vllt jetzt eine blöd frage ist, aber ich bin da was neu auf dem Gebiet. Gibt es Gründe bzw einen Mehrwert, wenn ich jetzt ein AP von Siemens verwende bzw dann alles auf Siemens umstellen würde ? 



Aufjedenfall nochmal vielen vielen dank für all deine Mühe


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2020)

Ein Router ist eine Vermittlungsstelle und "kennt" seine Teilnehmer.
Wenn du bei einem Netzwerkgerät einen Router einträgst, dann schickt es ganz vereinfacht gesagt Daten für Teilnehmer ausserhalb des aktuellen Subnetzes an den Router.
Der "vermittelt" dann weiter.
Ethernet / WLAN und TCP-IP kann richtig komplex sein.
Deshalb ist hier eine vernünftige Dokumentation wichtig.
Daher ja der Hinweis mit der Bestandsaufnahme.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Elektrikus (6 Januar 2020)

Ich bin da seit längerem dran mit der Aufnahme, weil es da nur teilweise eine genaue Dokumentation drüber gibt. Ich habe eine Liste mit allen vorgegebenen IP-Adressen, das ist schon einmal sehr hilfreich und diese stimmen auch. Das einzige was nicht dokumentiert ist, das ist die Vernetzung des APs untereinander. Das komische ist halt mit dem Router, ich habe schon verstanden wozu dieser da ist und was der macht, allerdings sind alle Teilnehmer in dem gleichen Subnetz, da muss jetzt  z.b nicht 192.168.4.10 mit 192.168.7.10 Das ist klar, das sich diese IP Adresse ohne Router dazwischen nicht finden. 


Jetzt kommt das Aber

Die Anlage an der ich die alten Airont BR500E Module vorgefunden habe, diese ist nicht mit den anderen verbunden. Die IP Adressen sind aber auch alle im gleichen Subnet, wie die unserer anderen Anlagen, sprich wenn man diese Anbinden kann, das es keine Probleme gibt mit doppelt vorgegebenen IP Adresse. An welcher stelle könnte ich noch einmal im Programm ggf nachsehen. ? Die Kommunikation läuft im Programm über die AG_send und AG_recv. Bausteine. Ich konnte ebenfalls feststellen, das alten Module eine Routing Funktion haben. Da ist diese Funktion auch in dem Modul eingeschaltet.  Leider haben wir die alten Module nicht mehr und diese sind auch nicht mehr erhältlich. Die Idee da mit einen Backup zu arbeiten bringt mir nichts.


----------



## Elektrikus (8 Januar 2020)

Das Umstellen der CPs hat auch nicht gebracht, aber mir ist noch was aufgefallen. Mir ist in der Anläge die Läuft eine MAC Adresse aufgefallen die ich so nicht zuordnen konnte. Aber ich denke mal das ist jetzt die Lösung meines Problems. 

Ich habe ein Root Modul gefunden ebenfalls ein altes Aironet BR500E...in diesem Modul  habe ich folgende Einstellungen gefunden Root: on ,Mode: Access_point, Active: on (STP forward) Ich konnte in diesem Modul ebenfalls die IP Adressen aller anderen WAP54G Module finden, sowie auch der CPs von den S7 Stationen. 


Demnach fehlt mir definitiv der Router. Kann mir jemand einen Router empfehlen der dies kann bzw muss dieser besondere Spezifikationen haben ?


----------

